# Re: Free - The Treasure of La Malinche



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for this offer, Jeff. I just downloaded it. 

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I have downloaded them both from Amazon and then created a Shelfari book for La Malinche so I could put it on my shelf there.


Thank you Kirstin, but I *really * wish you'd get your money back.

In the first place, I wanted to give the books away to thank the members of this board for all they've taught me over the last couple of weeks. In the second place, you paid too much. There's a bad link on Amazon's web site that lists both volumes at $9.99 each. The correct prices are .99 for volume 1 and 3.99 for volume 2.

...and thank you for the Shelfari book too. That was very kind of you.

Jeff


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thank you Kirstin, but I *really * wish you'd get your money back.
> 
> In the first place, I wanted to give the books away to thank the members of this board for all they've taught me over the last couple of weeks. In the second place, you paid too much. There's a bad link on Amazon's web site that lists both volumes at $9.99 each. The correct prices are .99 for volume 1 and 3.99 for volume 2.
> 
> ...


oh pshaw! (is that a real word?) I told you earlier - I am happy to lend my support to fellow Kindlers! We gotta stick together!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi KindleBoarders...I have been reading this book ALL weekend (vol I) and it is captivating. My nose has been stuck in it every chance I get. Not only is it good reading, but it is historically correct...didn't know that until the author mentioned it...wow, a good read AND a history lesson all rolled into one. Too bad school books weren't like this!

An excellent read!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Sailor,

If you repeat your post seventeen more times you’ll get another star next to your name.  

I’m delighted that you like the book. Thank you.


Jeff


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hey Sailor,
> 
> If you repeat your post seventeen more times you'll get another star next to your name.
> 
> ...


Then I would be a 'three starred' Sailor? sailor laughing to herself as she posts....16 more to go....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Then you'll be a vice admiral&#8230;










I think I'll pas on the pun opportunity.

J


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Xia,

Instructions are on the bottom of the original post. ^

Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Jeff, as well as for the books!

Cheers,
Xia


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you need to download your free book again and the link that I originally sent to you no longer works, send me another PM please. Because they have no DRM protection, I have to move the files around on my server so the book thieves don’t get them and sell them as their own.

JH


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for offering this to us, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

No need to thank me, Harvey. I've gotten far more than the price of the books from your forum. Members here have helped me solve formatting problems, have identified countless typos and have offered valuable information, advice and encouragement.

I hope you'll forgive me if I occasionally bump this topic and the other Gone For a Soldier free book offer.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,480.0.html

I promise to stop when there's no response from the members.

Thanks to you, Leslie, the moderators and all the great members.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the post that was accidentally removed from the top of his thread.​
*Treasure of La Malinche*










​
*The Treasure of La Malinche, a 1,200 page adventure novel in two volumes that interweaves the history of the Spanish conquest of the New World with the current social and economic troubles in Mexico.*

If any KindleBoards members would like free copies, please send me a Private Message or email and I will happily provide you with a link. Posting a direct link here has proved to be impractical because the board gets thousands of browsing guests.

The files are formatted as for Mobipocket (*.prc) which can be read on your computer or your Kindle.

The simplest way to retrieve (download) the files is with your computer. Just click on the link that I gave you and save the file to a convenient place on your hard drive. If you get an error denying access and stating something like Windows (Vista usually) does not know what type of file you are trying to download, you will have to install the Mobipocket reader first. Here's the link:

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN

Once you have the file(s) on your computer you can read them with the Mobipocket reader by simply double-clicking on the title.

*Copying files to your Kindle:*

1. You can upload the PRC files to your Kindle using the USB cable connection. When mounted (plugged in to you computer) your Kindle will appear as another drive so you can simply drag and drop the files to the documents folder on you Kindle. (Right click drag gives you the move or copy options)

2. You can also send the files to your Kindle via email. If you have more than one file to transfer it will be faster and easier to zip the files first. Here's the process:

In Windows Explorer, select all the files that you want to transfer to your Kindle by holding the Ctrl key and clicking on each. When you have them all selected, right click on any of the selected files and from the pop-up menu, pick Send to => Compresses (zipped) Folder. Windows will assign a name but you can change it of you want.

Now open your email client, address a message to your kindle {YourName}@Kindle.com), attach the zipped folder and send it.


----------

